# Echo!



## Finduilas (Dec 8, 2002)

Echo!

In ch.9 'Of the Flight of the Noldor' of the Sil it is written:



> Then Morgoth sent forth a terrible cty,that echoed in the mountains.Therefore that region was called Lammoth;for the echoes of his voice dwelt there ever after,so that any who cried aloud in that land awoke them,and all the waste between the hills and the sea was filled with a clamour as of voices in anguish.The cry of Morgoth in that hour was the greatest and the most dreadful that was ever heard in the northern world;the mountains shook,and the earth trembled,and rocks were riven asunder.Deep in forgotten places that cry was heard.



This is how Lammoth was called and how its destiny was defined.Later,Tolkien wrote:



> Far beneath the ruined halls of Angband,in vaults to which the Valar in the haste of their assault had not descened,Balrogs lurked still,awaiting ever the return of their Lord;and now swiftly they arose,and passing over Hithlum they came to Lammoth as a tempest of fire.



It turns out that the echo of Morgoth's voice foreshadowed the arousement of the orcs or,in other words,it called evil.But let's look up in ch. 13 'Of the Return of the Noldor':



> It has been told that Feanor and his sons came first of the Exiles to Middle-earth ,and landed in the waste of Lammoth,the Great Echo,upon the outer shores of the Firth of Drengist.And even as the Noldor set foot upon the strand their cries were taken up into the hills and multiplied,so that a clamour as of countless mighty voice filled all the coasts of the North;and the noise of the burning of the ships of Losgar went down the winds of the sea as a tumult of great wrath,and far away all who heard that sound were filled with wonder.



We can see again the echo and how powerful it grows in Lammoth.
And then:



> But the host of Morgoth,aroused by the tumult of Lammoth and the light of the burning at Losgar,came through the passes of Ered Wethrin,the Mountains of Shadow,and assailed Feanor on a sudden,before his camp was full-wrought or put in defence;and there on the grey fields of Mithrim was fought the Second Battle in the Wars of Beleriand.Dagor-nuin-Giliath it is named



Again evil was woken and destruction was the result of the echo.
But should we consider it only as a power that wakes up evil and demolition although another argument we can find in the LOTR when Pippin pushed a rock in the well(that's when the fellowship was in Moria).The echo of the tramp woke the orcs and even a Balrog.
But how about 'Unfinished Tales' when Tuor reaches Lammoth and there he started playing the harp,and the echo he produced foreshadowed his meeting with Ulmo and Tuor's fateful destiny.
What I want to ask you is if you think whether Tolkien really put in a special definition in the meaning of the word 'echo'.Was it just a characteristic of nature or a sign which foreshadowed a fateful event?

I'm terribly sorry about the beginning of the thread. 
I was a bit confused and I did it wrong.
Sorry!


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 8, 2002)

*wow this is wiered*

wow this is wiered

*i dont no im just kinda echoing all that i say as Finduilas did*

i dont no im just kinda echoing all that i say as Finduilas did

well then the joke is certainly on me  oh well


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 8, 2002)

Ya,sure.
Sorry.
But let's continue.
What are your opinions?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmmm....very interesting question.The echo is mentioned in different situations,I mean it shows or foreshadow something bad that has happened or is going to happen.But as a whole I don't think it is a sign of foreshadowed fateful event.Echo can be used in different contexts by Tolkien,not only for fateful events.


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 11, 2002)

Yes,but if it has no special meaning why was a whole mountain called as it?


----------

